# Shortcuts or Easter Eggs?



## chad3814 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm new to dish, I've got a 722 but I previously had a TiVo. I'd gotten used to easily deleting shows on the TiVo by just hitting the 'Clear' button. With the 722 it's five presses to delete something and then it returns to the main listing of shows (instead of the group I was in). This makes deleting things tedious, I was wondering if there were any short cuts or easter eggs I could use?

How about for constantly displaying an on-screen clock? You wouldn't think that would be something you'd get used to, but it is.. How about a skip to the end/beginning button ala TiVo instead of the 30-sec skip? I know that is basically a holy war in PVR communities the 30-sec vs skip to the end, but I don't seem to be able to use the 30 sec skip right and alway end up about 10-20 seconds into a show, and I liked restarting a show with the skip-to-the-end x2 combo.

I guess what I'm saying is, is there anything to make my transition easier?


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

I was a TIVO user once as well. I still miss it. The 622/722 doesn't have the same sorts of undocumented "features" that the TIVO has. Everything is in the menus. I miss the old TIVO features and would buy a TIVO version of the 722 in a second.


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

To get to the end (or beginning) of a show quickly, I just use the 300x FF or REW - few seconds & you're there.

30-second skip ahead into the show 10-20 seconds, just use the 10-second skip back button.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Why do you want to skip to the end?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

It would be great if someone who was a Tivo user and is has been a 622/722 user would write up a FAQ of helpful hints and ways to accomplish the same thing on the 722 that the user can do on the Tivo. I know there are things that a user can do on a TIVO that can't be one on a 722 and visa versa but this type of questions gets asked every couple of months and a new users FAQ would be very helpful form a TIVO perspective. Would also be great from a D* users perspective too. 

Any volunteers?


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

chad3814 said:


> I'm new to dish, I've got a 722 but I previously had a TiVo. I'd gotten used to easily deleting shows on the TiVo by just hitting the 'Clear' button. With the 722 it's five presses to delete something and then it returns to the main listing of shows (instead of the group I was in). This makes deleting things tedious, I was wondering if there were any short cuts or easter eggs I could use?


:welcome_s chad. I find that the edit button is convenient for deleting or protecting multiple events. Check the ones you want and chose delete.


----------



## chad3814 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> I know there are things that a user can do on a TIVO that can't be one on a 722 and visa versa but this type of questions gets asked every couple of months and a new users FAQ would be very helpful form a TIVO perspective.


That would be helpful, I read all the stickied posts and FAQ's that were on here (before posting). I feel a little overwhelmed, like when we first got the TiVo, so I'm sure I'll get used to everything, but now it all feels weird.



Marriner said:


> I find that the edit button is convenient for deleting or protecting multiple events. Check the ones you want and chose delete.


Thanks Marriner, I'll try that.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

chad3814 said:


> I'm new to dish, I've got a 722 but I previously had a TiVo. I'd gotten used to easily deleting shows on the TiVo by just hitting the 'Clear' button. With the 722 it's five presses to delete something and then it returns to the main listing of shows (instead of the group I was in). This makes deleting things tedious, I was wondering if there were any short cuts or easter eggs I could use?
> 
> How about for constantly displaying an on-screen clock? You wouldn't think that would be something you'd get used to, but it is.. How about a skip to the end/beginning button ala TiVo instead of the 30-sec skip? I know that is basically a holy war in PVR communities the 30-sec vs skip to the end, but I don't seem to be able to use the 30 sec skip right and alway end up about 10-20 seconds into a show, and I liked restarting a show with the skip-to-the-end x2 combo.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is, is there anything to make my transition easier?


You can have my 30 sec skip when you peel my cold dead hands off the remote!

I do miss Tivo's skip to tick function.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

One cool tip that popped up while in standby that I hadn't seen mentioned elsewhere is the capability to turn on side-by-side picture by pressing the Position button on the remote. Pressing Position again turns it off. Sure beats presing PIP three times. Not that this helps with your issue, but it is a cool Easter Egg. (Unless it _was_ in the release notes and I just missed it; that makes me look silly).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Moridin.. that feature has been in since PIP side by side was introduced and in fact was just mentioned a few times today in the PIP thread. You did remind me that I need to add it to the Tips and tricks section though.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Well Moridin.. that feature has been in since PIP side by side was introduced and in fact was just mentioned a few times today in the PIP thread. You did remind me that I need to add it to the Tips and tricks section though.


:blush: Silly me, indeed.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Cold Irons said:


> To get to the end (or beginning) of a show quickly, I just use the 300x FF or REW - few seconds & you're there.
> 
> 30-second skip ahead into the show 10-20 seconds, just use the 10-second skip back button.


This is still a pain if the show is a 2 hour one or so. I liked TIVO since it could skip to the next "marker line" on the timeline.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

As far as the deleting programs is concerned, there is the "Edit" feature on the event menu. When you hit the DVR button twice (I still don't like that change) to get to your recorded programs, if you go to the "Edit" function, it gives you the same list of events with check mark boxes next to each one. Check off all the programs you want to erase and then press delete. Shazam! They're gone. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

TNGTony said:


> if you go to the "Edit" function, it gives you the same list of events with check mark boxes next to each one. Check off all the programs you want to erase and then press delete. Shazam!


this is what i was going to say. this saves an immense amount of time. :up:


----------

